# 24" bmx or 24" mtb



## ally_n_2000 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi guys,

I've decided to go for a 24" bike, but I just wanted to know what you think the difference between a 24" bmx or 24" mtb - Geo, feel of bike, weight etc.
I'm going to be riding most street really.

These bikes are used so you can see example, (i know the transition is over twice as expensive)

Haro F24 (bmx)









DMR Transition (mtb)









Thanks


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I believe the MTB version would have geometry to accommodate a suspension fork, where the BMX would not.


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> I believe the MTB version would have geometry to accommodate a suspension fork, where the BMX would not.


That and the stays are shorter normally on the mtb.

Check out a USB molly or a tonic fab fall guy.


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

you think the stays are shorter on the mtb? id wager theyre probly equal. for 26" wheels its really a pissing contest to get a short rear end, but for 24"s they dont try as hard to cram it in there, they can easily achieve a good length and still have room to spare.

as far as the differences, as you can see the headtube is alot closer to the front wheel on the bmx, with higher bars to achieve the near same overall height. means there will be more room between the bars and the frame for you to get your leg thru on turn downs. im guessing the HA is probly steeper on the bmx as well


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

get the DMR and have a little bit of both...


----------



## ally_n_2000 (Aug 12, 2007)

I wouldn't neceserily necessarily be getting one of those two bikes, although i do really like the Haro. The thing that annoys me about bmx's though are the brakes, why on't the have V's?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

tough decision man.

Don't be turned off by 990 U-brakes though, they make some really nice ones now, and will work great as long as you take the time and effort to dial them in correctly.

I'd say the "mtb" style 24's are the way to go if you want a tiny bit more versatility though. You didn't really say if it was something you considered, but there is no option of running susp. fork on the cruiser 24, where you can easily run both on an "mtb" style frame with the corrected geo.


...and yeah, I gotta agree with Axis, it seems most ALL of the 24" bmx cruisers I see out there all have overly long chainstays (15.5+ for 24). I would assume it's because they are still designing them with race geometry, mostly for laying the power to the ground without wheelieing, not really meant for popping spins while riding street... although I predict this is changing right now as we speak.


cruiser will be much cheaper, but good luck finding one that has decent components, and make sure you find one that is 100% chromo tubing, no hi-tensile steel jive.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

My Mosh 24" BMX has pretty long stays.
The MTB 24s will generally feel like they have a bit more forgiveness up front, (especially if it has suspension ) slacker head angles, and longer front axle to BB lengths.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Go with the subrosa 24in. it has mags....


----------



## ally_n_2000 (Aug 12, 2007)

Mags, i haven't seen those for a decade or two. I'm not sure i'd have much confidence in them for street riding. As for the chainstays, the haro website i beleive is quoting either 14.25", but i'm not sure if thats correct.

I just imagine the 24 bmx to be easier to spin, and hop for some reason - it looks pretty compact and nimble.

I would take the pegs off - make it a few lbs lighter


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

aggiebiker said:


> Go with the subrosa 24in. it has mags....


Mags suck, but they're cool if you're building a back-to-the-roots bmx.

Tim


----------



## aggroman (Mar 2, 2008)

Out of curiosity.......

Are you considering buying the Transition from somewhere in the U.S.?
That is if you are buying one and living here. I want to know because I am having mine freighted over from the UK in about a week unless I can find one here in the states.

As fat as mtb vs. bmx it's a tossup.
The Bmx 24" have been around for far longer than mtb's have. The designers have much more experience with bmx than mtb. After all, it started from bmx in the first place. It really is a tough call. I currently ride a 26" dj on street which is why I want to switch to a 24". It will just be easier to throw around and spin with. I was sold on the fact that I can run a suspension fork. Trading off to a rigid fork will be tough for me to get used to.

There are plenty of 24" dirt/street specific bikes out there. The best one I have come across is the Shadow Conspiracy "Invisible Man". It is quite geared for street. Haro also has a great line that even come with cable detanglers. Most of the race versions come with slightly longer rear ends and no micro gearing. The reason for the longer rear end is that it provides more power for racing, and way more stability while airborne.

I have been riding 24" bmx as well as 20" bmx for over 25 years now. The bmx bike will most likely hold up better than the mtb in the long run. The transition is probably the only street geared mtb that I have seen so far that has it done right. A stronger rear wheel, half link chain, bashguard, etc. all make it an exceptional ride. I would choose it for two reasons if I were you. One being that it accepts a suspension fork without disrupting the bikes geometry. Or...because it's hip. If you are looking for a 24" street ride that can take a beating and then some, I'd go with the bmx bike.


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

i actually am thinking i may pick up the haro 24" bike. been riding one every now n then at work and im really liking it. my p1 is sweet for the jumps, but for hittin the street the 24" bmx is way better. may be better on the jumps i just havent tried yet


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

I think the mtb would be better i personally like the feel more on 24" mtb frames then bmx, even though i came from bmx. Also gives you the options to run disc on certain frames, the stays are usually shorter, and the overall geo feels much better.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

sealclubber said:


> i actually am thinking i may pick up the haro 24" bike. been riding one every now n then at work and im really liking it. my p1 is sweet for the jumps, but for hittin the street the 24" bmx is way better. may be better on the jumps i just havent tried yet


It's an awesome bike man...










That's a picture of it stock. When I build up the new rear wheel, it'll have better specs...

Cranks/BB: Profile 175mm Chrome
Hub: ODSY Hazard Cassette w/ 9 or 10t driver
Spokes: DT...
Rim: Pimplite 36 hole
Tires: Primo Dirt Monsters
Grips: Season Skaggle probably or ODI Longnecks
Lever: ODSY Monolever
Macneil Pivotal Stump
Duo Rogue Status Seat
Straight cable

^^^That's^^^ what I have so far; I hope to get...

S&M Slam XLT fork
Eastern Deceptikon stem
Bars....I have no clue
A new front hub eventually to go with the other Pimplite I have
Half-link to slam the axle almost all the way
Pedals: Odyssey Trailmix

Sweet. I'll be buying a Haro Forum Pro Lite this summer through my shop which will be even sweeter.

Tim


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

aggroman said:


> ...There are plenty of 24" dirt/street specific bikes out there. The best one I have come across is the Shadow Conspiracy "Invisible Man"...


i love mine...

the cool thing about going the bmx route, is if you decide it's not for you, you don't have a ton of coin invested...


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

My personal opinion (owning a nicely upgraded 24" non-race/burly BMX and riding with several guys on very expensive 24" MTBs) is on the low end ($200-500) you really don't have much choice - go BMX. On the mid price scale ($500-$800) you will have a nicer BMX for the money. If price is no factor ($800+) then go MTB and enjoy the lighter weight and increased versatility of being able to swap out rigid/suspension forks.


----------



## jake211980 (Feb 4, 2006)

aggroman said:


> Out of curiosity.......
> 
> Are you considering buying the Transition from somewhere in the U.S.?
> That is if you are buying one and living here. I want to know because I am having mine freighted over from the UK in about a week unless I can find one here in the states.


I noticed this on ebay if your still looking.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-DMR-T...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Free Agent HellCat 24 (May 10, 2008)

*24 bmx- urban*

this is a 24" Free Agent HellCat it was originally a dj'er with a ridgid fork. though its heavy by choice. i prefer 24" its so much easier to control.



















aggroman said:


> Out of curiosity.......
> 
> Are you considering buying the Transition from somewhere in the U.S.?
> That is if you are buying one and living here. I want to know because I am having mine freighted over from the UK in about a week unless I can find one here in the states.
> ...


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

ithese can be bought new for pretty cheap, i love mine so far.


----------

